# Seiko Hardlex v sapphire?



## lordsinclair (Mar 21, 2006)

I read somewhere that Seiko have a reason other than cost for using Hardlex instead of sapphire on certain watches - including most of the Prospex models, where one might reasonably expect sapphire. Does anyone know what the reason is? Thanks!


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

Saphire is harder, but more brittle than Hardlex or Saphlex. The main real world advantage being that Saphire is better at scratch resistance. From a performance POV (such as in preasure testing in divers), I have not eard of any significant performance downgrades for Hardlex in real world applications.

That and as you mentioned there is cost and that seiko is the sole manufacturer of the stuff.


----------



## sntangerbg (Apr 7, 2006)

Isthmus said:


> Saphire is harder, but more brittle than Hardlex or Saphlex. The main real world advantage being that Saphire is better at scratch resistance. From a performance POV (such as in preasure testing in divers), I have not eard of any significant performance downgrades for Hardlex in real world applications.
> 
> That and as you mentioned there is cost and that seiko is the sole manufacturer of the stuff.


a darn good answer. To elaborate on that, a saphire crystal CAN be shattered if banged hard enough, while a hardlex one will crack but will not shatter into a thousand pieces. added bonus for guys like me that are very hard on their watches--when the scratches on my tuna can are waaaay to many I can simply polish the hardlex but my Tutima will have to go for a crystal change (yeah:-X I managed to scratch that saphire crystal...)


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jul 12, 2006)

A lot of people obsess about this issue, forgetting that there are many grades of mineral glass and Seiko's current Hardlex is among the very best and most resilient available. While it's not indestructible, it is super-tough, and I can honestly say in all the years I've been beating the hell out of my Seiko 007, it's never yet picked up so much as a scratch.

Sapphire fanatics also overlook the part that the overall design of a watch plays. A Hardlex crystal recessed below the bezel is less exposed to scuffs and knocks than a flush or prominent sapphire crystal, for example.


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

Small correction, like sapphire (and most other mineral crystals), you can't just polish a hardlex. If you have a scratched one, the expense of polishing one is prohibitive, and the resukts are far from guaranteed. You're better off replaceing the crystal. It's acrylics that are easy to polish.


----------



## wrangler (Aug 29, 2006)

Im not sure but my invicta 8926 glass does scratch what ever it is. Yet my sector saphire watch rules


----------



## lordsinclair (Mar 21, 2006)

Isthmus said:


> Saphire is harder, but more brittle than Hardlex or Saphlex. The main real world advantage being that Saphire is better at scratch resistance. From a performance POV (such as in preasure testing in divers), I have not eard of any significant performance downgrades for Hardlex in real world applications.
> 
> That and as you mentioned there is cost and that seiko is the sole manufacturer of the stuff.


Thanks Isthmus/everyone for the input.|>


----------

